# Lorex stuck on loading screen.



## AUBX03 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a Lorex 8 camera security system, It has recently stopped going past the loading screen. It will load 3/4ths the way and stop then turn off and then back on and repeat. All I have is a monitor with everything in the back of the monitor I have taken it apart and made sure everything was secure and nothing was loose. I'm at a loss of what to do and the lorex site doesn't help at all.


----------

